# best stack



## glennmo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have tried several manufactures prohormone stacks with varying results ,none ,too impressive.What stack have you found to be the most legit , ie.productive.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2007)

what have you tried? have you tried any of LG Sciences PH's?


----------



## glennmo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've tried hardcore muscle products mostly.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2007)

well, I recommend LG Sciences.


----------



## emf (Aug 7, 2007)

*pro hormones*

i like kilo sports trenadrol it takes a while to feel it and i am tasking it longer with a higher dose then it says to take,but im on my second cycle and i have bought enough for 2 more cycles at 4 a day for 2 monthes.
for the best info around go to bodybuilding.com supplements forum and ask what is the strongest prohormone.or do a search this forum at bb.com there are many peohormones stronger then the one i like.


----------



## emf (Aug 7, 2007)

*trenadrol*

the reason i like trenadrol is low or no sides.
no or low water retention.
your not going to bulk up to much on this but my db curls went up 10 lbs in one cycle my max bench up 30 lbs and i lost 1% body fat.so if your looking for a supp. that wont really mess with you to much or bloat you up with water weight its pretty good but i take 4 a day as opposed to 3 and run a 8wk cycle as opposed to 6wks reccomended.
therec are much stronger ones out there at bb.com the guys really like havoc.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2007)

best stuff I have ever tried is promagnon stacked with trenX. I made gains that actually shocked me.


----------



## emf (Aug 9, 2007)

*prohormone*

a lot of the guys at bb.com swear by epistane/havoc.


----------



## BiggT (Sep 2, 2007)

Tren Xtreme and Mass Xtreme worked awesome for me, all of my stats rose considerably. for example my bench went from 225x4 to 285x6 on one bottle of each. ALL of my other stats went up on that stack also and i gained 12 lbs.


right now im doing a cycle of Halo Diol and Tren complex, only been on it for about not even a week but ill let you know how that goes, it seems like its gonna work awesome.

btw ive heard from a couple of my experienced friends and they said Halo Diol is by far the best bulker out there,that they have used anyways and they have been training for years, and i personally ALWAYS throw Tren into any stack.


----------



## Mabettle (Jan 5, 2010)

*I-t2 extreme, stanzabol*

Best stack I've ever done is It2 and stanzy


----------



## Rucker (Jan 6, 2010)

glennmo said:


> I have tried several manufactures prohormone stacks with varying results ,none ,too impressive.What stack have you found to be the most legit , ie.productive.



what kind of gains are u looking for?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2010)

Just pointing out this was from 2007, so i doubt the OP is coming back, lol.


----------



## Rucker (Jan 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Just pointing out this was from 2007, so i doubt the OP is coming back, lol.



good call.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2010)

Rucker said:


> good call.



Got any reccomendations anyway? Lol


----------



## Rucker (Jan 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Got any reccomendations anyway? Lol



lol, depends on goals, but i have a bunch of stuff


----------

